# M4 vs E5 SLX Tubing, which one?



## truthautomatic (Sep 2, 2009)

I got lucky today and picked up an older 2001 S-Works Festina M4 for free. Only issue is the bike isnt ridable, theres no seat or pedals and the shifter components are rusted shut. Im in the process of tearing the bike down, and the frame appears to be in great shape. (good thing aluminum doesnt rust)

I also have a 2006 Allez Elite with Columbus E5 SLX tubing that I currently ride. Right now Im trying to decide which bike I want to keep. I dont have the space or the need for two bikes at the moment and selling one bike gives me money I can put into the other bike. Just cant decide which frame i should go with. I love riding fast and Im looking for input on which frame is stiffer/faster.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd keep the E5 frame. Alu doesn't rust, but it does oxidize and has a finite fatigue life, so (assuming it's been ridden) the '01 is further along in that regard.


----------

